# Album or Podcast artwork for audio played over phone bluetooth



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I know a few updates back we got an update where in the notes it said that we got some bluetooth enhancements including artwork over BT. I could never ever get any artwork to show up from podcasts i listened to via bluetooth, until the last few updates. Now, I get artwork occasionally but if you pause something the artwork will not come back. 

Are their any tips or tricks to make sure you get your artwork to display each time over bluetooth? Is it something that the app or playback app needs to do on your phone?


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

This happens in other car brands too. Very frustrating even if the phone is connected via USB. This must be a Bluetooth issue. My current vehicle got Apple CarPlay update and that’s what solved it.


----------

